# Hyperthyroid and medication questions



## stellablue (Jun 2, 2012)

I just recently found out that I am hyperthyroid again. After my daughter was born, I had been hyperthyroid as well. As I was breastfeeding and had/have huge anti-medicine perspective, I somehow managed to get the levels back to normal just by eating healthy and taking vitamin, mineral and herb supplements. They told me it was just a postpartum thyroid imbalance.

About 2 years ago my symptoms came back. I got tested, and everything still looked fine, so I thought it was stress. Symptoms only got worse--fatigue, ocular migraines, weight loss, fast heart rate, thinning skin, hair loss ect. Finally, about a month ago, I went to my general practitioner to run another one, and he called me saying that I am extremely hyperthyroid and need to get to a specialist. He didn't explain anything else. I am living out of the country right now, and will be back in the US in the summer (I only have insurance coverage in the US). I made an appt with a specialist for July.

Unfortunately, my symptoms have meanwhile been getting progressively worse, and a few days ago I had to make an emergency visit to a local endocrine specialist. I had started with chest pain, uncontrollable shaking, and sweating. He told me that I was in a very dangerous situation and going into a crisis. He seemed very anxious about the situation. He prescribed me 45 mg of tamazol daily and 120 mg of inderal daily. He also told me that I have to be on bedrest right now and shouldn't do anything at all. He said that even going up and down stairs should be avoided, and I should be sitting down or laying down all day long.

It seems like A LOT of medicine to me. He told me that he hopes to shut down my thyroid completely for now. Is this normally what is done?

The medicine has helped me with the shaking and the heart rate, but I still have all of the other symptoms and plus side effects. My stomach hurts terribly, I haven't been able to sleep at all, and my whole body aches. Although my heart rate is slower, it still pumps very hard. I can see it through my skin and feel it in my throat and ears.

I am wondering what things I need to be concerned with taking the medicine he prescribed me. About 6 months ago, I had some basic bloodwork done and my liver enzymes came back high for some reason. Now, I have read that anti-thyroid medicine can be difficult on the liver, and that concerns me a bit since my liver was having some abnormalities before I began the medicine.

I unsure about all of this, and I know I need to take the medicine for now, but I am feeling terrible. I've called the doctor and he assures me that it is all normal, and that I feel bad because of the high dose of medicine. I could really use some advice or just someone to talk to about it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stellablue said:


> I just recently found out that I am hyperthyroid again. After my daughter was born, I had been hyperthyroid as well. As I was breastfeeding and had/have huge anti-medicine perspective, I somehow managed to get the levels back to normal just by eating healthy and taking vitamin, mineral and herb supplements. They told me it was just a postpartum thyroid imbalance.
> 
> About 2 years ago my symptoms came back. I got tested, and everything still looked fine, so I thought it was stress. Symptoms only got worse--fatigue, ocular migraines, weight loss, fast heart rate, thinning skin, hair loss ect. Finally, about a month ago, I went to my general practitioner to run another one, and he called me saying that I am extremely hyperthyroid and need to get to a specialist. He didn't explain anything else. I am living out of the country right now, and will be back in the US in the summer (I only have insurance coverage in the US). I made an appt with a specialist for July.
> 
> ...


Oh, dear.............................you really "needed" to be here and I am so glad we could resolve the problem re accepting your membership.

That said, I almost died from a thyroid storm and believe me, I thank my lucky stars I am alive. You go into vascular collapse and that is the end of that.

So, I beg of you to do as your doctor instructs. You do NOT want this to happen.

Thyroid Storm Symptoms
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001437

Anti-thyroid med can be hard on the liver w/long-term use. When do you see your endo next? He may still have to raise your dose of Tapazole. And by the way, Tapazole has a short half-life of literally hours so discuss with the endo the advantage of perhaps taking 15 mg 3 x pd. and if he raises your dose which I think he will you guys can do the math.

Do not be afraid to take your med; your doc can run your liver enzymes to make sure you are okay.

In your current state, you have to get this under control before you even consider RAI or surgery, the latter being the best option.

So, when do you see the doc for labs and clinical evaluation? Yes; the target is to shut down the thyroid to stop it from over producing thyroxine.

I am so so sorry this has come this far with you. You should have been diagnosed much sooner than this; sad.........................but true.

Same for me. I was fluffed off for 20 years.

We are here for you and once again; please do as this doctor has instructed.


----------



## stellablue (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you for your reply and for helping me get set up here.

A thyroid storm sounds terrible. I am guessing that is why the doctor was nervous with me and is asking me to stay on bed rest for now. 

I am taking the tapazole 3 times a day, 15mg. I have only been on it 4 days. I can definitely feel when it begins to wear off between doses. I hadn't thought about the doctor upping it, but you may be right. The first 2 days I took the medicine, I could really feel the effects. Now, I am back to feeling this warm feeling of adrenaline running through my arms and legs, and as of last night, my hands have begun shaking again, although I no longer have such severe whole body shaking like before.

I have to go back with the doctor I just saw in about 10 days, and then I see a specialist in the US the first week of July. I'm not sure what I will do about more labs (if I will need to get them here, or if I can wait until I go back to the US).

I am also a little bit worried about losing more weight while on the medication. It has my stomach so upset that I think I may have lost more weight in the past few days. I am already down to about 95 pounds and can't afford to lose much more. The doctor prescribed me omeprazol, but honestly, I can't tell the difference if I take it or not.

I have been hoping that I don't have to have surgery or RAI; however, the specialist I saw last week said that there is really not much of a choice when the thyroid gets so far out of control. Do you know of people who have cured hyperthyroid without one of these?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stellablue said:


> Thank you for your reply and for helping me get set up here.
> 
> A thyroid storm sounds terrible. I am guessing that is why the doctor was nervous with me and is asking me to stay on bed rest for now.
> 
> ...


Honey Bunny.................this is a medical situation that cannot be cured. It can only be controlled and the very best way to do that is to have the thyroid out; second choice RAI.

But, I had advanced case as I already stated and I had to have RAI 3 times. I really really would advise surgery and the benefit of that also is the pathologist will go over it real good to make sure about cancer. It's important to know this stuff because your long-term treatment and the success of that treatment will depend on knowing as much as possible.

You may find it wise to call your doc and have him up your dose to 20 mgs. 3 x pd. If I recall correctly, I was on 30 3 x pd and still was having thyrotoxicosis. Slow titration is best. Always.

See if where you are at if you can get Ensure or an equivalent to get the calories in you via liquid.

http://abbottnutrition.com/products/ensure-plus


----------



## stellablue (Jun 2, 2012)

Andros, I guess I worded it wrong. My question is if anyone has found that anything else, other than surgery and/or radiation, that has helped control their hyperthyroid. I realize that there is a good chance I will have to do the RAI or have the operation, but it makes me nervous and I am not happy about the idea. 

Did anyone find that their body got used to the anti-thyroid medicine quite quickly? I have been on it only a week, and it seems like the symptoms that originally started getting better are coming back a bit more each day-- mostly shaking and heart palpitations. I also still have chest pain. I talked to the doctor today, and he said that my heart is trying to recover from being very stressed, that I need to wait longer to let the medicine start working correctly, and that I should stay in bed resting for another week. He said we will look at the dosage next week when I go in to see if it is okay.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Stella, I was also Hyper and went through RAI today. It was a much smaller dose than most get, but it was very important that I did it to start to relieve my hyper symptoms before they got out of control. As it is, my bloodwork is pretty whacked out.

Personally, I would have preferred surgery, but I can follow up with it in the future in need be. Good luck with everything and definitely take your medication.


----------



## stellablue (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you, JPGreco. Why did you get such a small dose? I would like to know how it goes for you.

I will definitely continue with the medication.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

I had a small dose based upon the severity of my grave's and my uptake results. The dose is calculated by the size of the thyroid and your uptake. I don't know the specific calculation, but its safe to say if you have a large goiter you need more RAI than someone with small goiter. If you have low uptake, you need more RAI than someone with high uptake.
Also, I had such a small dose because there was only a very small chance of cancer. People with higher chance of cancer or certain results from imagine get higher doses as a precaution.
My comparison of it being a smaller dose is in regards to the average dose that I've come across on this site. Cancer patients receive doses exceeding 100 units. Compared to me, that's a huge difference to my 15 units.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stellablue said:


> Andros, I guess I worded it wrong. My question is if anyone has found that anything else, other than surgery and/or radiation, that has helped control their hyperthyroid. I realize that there is a good chance I will have to do the RAI or have the operation, but it makes me nervous and I am not happy about the idea.
> 
> Did anyone find that their body got used to the anti-thyroid medicine quite quickly? I have been on it only a week, and it seems like the symptoms that originally started getting better are coming back a bit more each day-- mostly shaking and heart palpitations. I also still have chest pain. I talked to the doctor today, and he said that my heart is trying to recover from being very stressed, that I need to wait longer to let the medicine start working correctly, and that I should stay in bed resting for another week. He said we will look at the dosage next week when I go in to see if it is okay.


Has your doctor put you on a beta-blocker for your heart?

I wish there were other options for you and others but nothing stops the speeding train that I know of. This is a difficult and frightening disease.


----------



## stellablue (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, inderal 3x daily. It has lowered my heart rate quite a bit.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stellablue said:


> Yes, inderal 3x daily. It has lowered my heart rate quite a bit.


Good. I am glad you are doing as the doctor has suggested. I know it is difficult but it is life-saving. So, just rest, read, watch TV................boring boring. I know!

Just know that you will get through this and we will be here for you when needed.


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but Stella what dietary and other changes did you make to lower your levels while nursing your baby? Thanks.



stellablue said:


> I just recently found out that I am hyperthyroid again. After my daughter was born, I had been hyperthyroid as well. As I was breastfeeding and had/have huge anti-medicine perspective, I somehow managed to get the levels back to normal just by eating healthy and taking vitamin, mineral and herb supplements. They told me it was just a postpartum thyroid imbalance.
> 
> About 2 years ago my symptoms came back. I got tested, and everything still looked fine, so I thought it was stress. Symptoms only got worse--fatigue, ocular migraines, weight loss, fast heart rate, thinning skin, hair loss ect. Finally, about a month ago, I went to my general practitioner to run another one, and he called me saying that I am extremely hyperthyroid and need to get to a specialist. He didn't explain anything else. I am living out of the country right now, and will be back in the US in the summer (I only have insurance coverage in the US). I made an appt with a specialist for July.
> 
> ...


----------



## stellablue (Jun 2, 2012)

StacyAr- Sorry, I just now saw this.

I ate almost entirely raw fruits and vegetables (very large quantities because I was very hungry). I ate some steamed greens- asparagus, broccoli, spinach.

I made sure that I had absolutely 0- gluten, refined sugar, caffeine.

I supplemented with a multivitamin, copper, lemon balm... I can't remember if there was anything else.

I also rested as much as possible. I was super fortunate because I didn't have to work at the time and I had a lot of family help, so I was able to really concentrate on recuperating. I think that made a big difference.

I always kept beta blockers with me in case I needed them, but I never had to take them.

Hope this helps!


----------

